# Downloadable HALLOWEEN TUNES



## shivasounds (Sep 16, 2008)

Hey all!
I have been looking for Halloween music and sounds that 
I could download straight to my ipod. 

I found a couple great albums available on Itunes and Amazon in mp3 format from DPM Records

Does anyone know of any other good sources for Halloween Mp3s?

Thanks!


----------



## Rich B (Sep 23, 2005)

Spend some time searching the music forum, there have been some great posts listing tons of sharing blogs and websites.....


----------



## Dark lord (Jan 8, 2007)

Try meltdown211's site:
4shared, Online file sharing and storage
Password- hauntforum
Have fun !!
Halloweenier here has a blog sit with alot of great stuff too !!
Devious Concoctions - Un-Earthed Halloween Props. has a great page
with sound effects & some music.........
Cruz thru this music thread back threads & lotsa posts for music & sfx downloads
stuff !!


----------



## Devconn88 (Sep 17, 2008)

I'm making some epic halloween mixes I'll be posting one a year on my blog


----------



## shivasounds (Sep 16, 2008)

Thanks everyone


----------



## Halloweiner (Oct 2, 2003)

Here's my links:

*Halloween Music Blog*

*Halloween Sounds Pages (With Links To My Other Halloween Websites)*


----------



## meltdown211 (Sep 27, 2006)

Sniff...sniff...thanks Dark Lord...for keeping me in your....thoughts...buuhhhsswaaaaa *melty cries uncontrolably*


----------



## Dark lord (Jan 8, 2007)

There,there....if ya open up & listen to "chants" folder will cheer ya up right as rain !!  , & we'll have non of that mushy stuff now ,this is halloween forum,not Xmas forum .......


----------



## meltdown211 (Sep 27, 2006)

them damn chants....that whole folder just stares at me when I go to the site...all I can see is your face...laughing...menicial laughing, just Cant Get IT OUT OF MY HEAD!!!!!!!! CHanting, CHANting CHANTING!!!!!!!!! LORD TAKE ME NOW!!!!!!!

I think I see you at my window now...yes...yes its..Dark Lord...with a giant cheese wheel.....oh..oh my god....


----------

